# Woody Vapes X217 Box Mod – New Voopoo Collaboration



## Alex (17/4/18)

*Woody Vapes X217 Box Mod – New Voopoo Collaboration*





by Jeremy Salter · April 17, 2018







It looks like a new device is going to be sporting Voopoo’s Gene chipset – the Woody Vapes X217 Box Mod. It features a high-definition color screen, a unique pulsing LED light and is constructed from 7 different high-end materials. Not only does it appear to be beautifully crafted and include one of the most advanced chips on the market, but it will come with dual 21700 batteries that were independently developed by Voopoo.

We don’t have all of the details yet, but the _Woody Vapes X217 Box Mod_ looks like an exceptionally well-designed device. It’s made with 7 different materials and the company claims it takes 15 steps to produce. There appear to be carbon fiber and stabilized wood accents, along with a soft, sandblasted finish. Throw in Voopoo’s Gene chip and you have the makings of a sophisticated, luxury vape mod.

*VOOPOO GENE CHIP / X217 INTERFACE:*





*More Details About The X217*
Powered by dual 20700 batteries (or 18650 with adapter), the Woody Vapes X217 Box Mod will be running Voopoo’s latest and greatest 32-bit Gene chip. Unlike the chips contained in the Voopoo Drag 157W and Voopoo Too 180W, though, this one will provide much more power (up to 217W) and operate a larger and more intuitive icon-based 1.3 inch TFT high-definition color display.

Like previous Gene chips, it will have an instant fire speed of just 0.010 seconds – one of the fastest on the market – and offer 95% efficiency. And from what we can tell so far, the user interface looks simple and easy-to-operate, with a precision temperature control suite and four custom modes to adjust the taste.






Video Player

To further add to the sophisticated, high-end design, the Woody Vapes X217 Box Mod will sport an interactive, V-shaped “breathing” LED light bar on the face, surrounding the display. It appears to have two modes:


*STANDBY MODE:* Gentle and gradual seven-color breathing effect
*VAPE MODE:* Breathing LED light flickers as you operate, increasing its frequency the longer you inhale
I’m assuming that the LED can be turned off as well, but that’s not specified.

*WOODY VAPES X217 MOD FEATURES:*





The *Woody Vapes X217 Box Mod* will have all of the safety protections you would expect, including: short circuit, low volt, high temp, over current and over time protection. The onboard micro-USB charging system will also be well protected with reverse charge, over charge and cell balancing features.

I’m not sure when the Voopoo / Woody Vapes X217 Box Mod will be available, but I do know it will include two independently developed Voopoo 20700 batteries. And with an impressive 3750mAh of capacity each – the X217 Mod will certainly offer enormous longevity and battery life – 7500mAh in total.





*The Woody Vapes / Voopoo Collaboration*
With all of the heat Voopoo has received about their recent fall out with Tony B. and the Vandy Vape Pulse 80W Squonker, its good to see the company is moving forward with a new collaboration product. I’ve tried to avoid taking sides on the Voopoo / Tony B. controversy, but no matter how you feel, the Woody Vapes X217 Box Mod looks like a beautifully designed device that’s sure to turn heads.

At this point, we don’t have a release date and no vendors appear to be taking pre-orders yet, but as soon as I have more info we’ll update this page ASAP.

*Visit Woody Vapes to learn more about the X217 Box Mod →*

*Woody Vapes X217 Box Mod features:*

Wattage range: 5 – 217W
Temperature range: 200 – 600F / 100 – 315C
Resistance range: 0.05 – 3.0 ohm
Resistance range: 0.5 – 7.5V
Output modes: Power / Voltage / Temperature Control / Custom
32-bit Voopoo Gene chipset
Constructed from seven different materials
High-end accents with soft, sandblast finish
Intuitive 1.3 inch TFT HD color display
Rapid firing speed of 0.01 seconds
95% working efficiency
Interactive LED light with multiple modes
Bottom battery access door
Micro-USB charging / upgrade port
Spring-loaded 510 connection
Powered by dual 20700, 2170 or 18650 batteries
source

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (17/4/18)

Fugly


----------



## Alex (17/4/18)

KZOR said:


> Fugly



That must be Cape slang for "Awesome"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

